# Venison rolled roast



## archeryrob (Sep 7, 2018)

Bow season opened today. I am not out, but we have too many occupants in the freezer still.

I like some of the smaller roasts and larger back strap cut to fillets them and roll them up. I did not take pictures until half done. I pull out the large fillet and start 1/2″ higher than the cutting board and cut parallel to it. I roll the roast as I get 1/2″ from cutting through and stop when it unrolls like jelly roll.

Here is the best part of the entire thing. I use a Memphis dry run on the meat and it make the entire roast with the help of the Swiss cheese. We got a bunch of rubs sent to us from my M-i-L where she lives down in Memphis. The best rub is Fat Larry’s in Bartlett, TN and I can’t find this online. The next one is Germantown Commissary BBQ seasoning and I used this all over this roast. Use plenty, it needs it.

I plan to experiment on making from dry rubs on my own. My S-i-L made a sweet one while here with brown sugar and that was very nice.








I coat the inside with dry rub and then cover with switch cheese. More Swiss cheese than I have here is better. I added green pepper this time, but it didn’t seem to add much to the flavor.







A layer of ham added.







Then roll and pin with lots of toothpicks. Make sure to pin the side closed or the cheese and spices will melt out!!!  I have been here and done this and made lots of very tasty melted Swiss cheese. Cover with lots more dry rub. I couldn’t use enough here as we are running low and I’ve been informed this is my wife’s rub. Insert probe and I set it to 140°, next time might be 135°.







Here is the roast done and resting for 5 minutes. It almost hit 150° in that 5 minutes. Maybe rest on the stove, not the turned off grill.







Here is the money shot! Umm, good eating!


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 7, 2018)

Very creative.  Looks quite tasty.  Do you lose a lot of the cheese doing it this way?


----------



## archeryrob (Sep 7, 2018)

Yes, I use half a pack of swiss cheese. The swiss and the dry rub make all the flavor. I am interested in trying more stuff inserted. Green pepper looks good, just didn't add much flavor.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 7, 2018)

Looks fantastic!
*Like!*


----------



## 73saint (Sep 7, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## lovethemeats (Sep 7, 2018)

I'd eat the heck out of that roast. Looked good. Like for sure. 
Rob


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 7, 2018)

That roast looks absolutely delicious!
What a great combo!
Congrats on making the carousel!!!
Al


----------



## smokinq13 (Sep 7, 2018)

Im in the same boat with having stuff still in there freezer!! I think i know whats on the menu in the near future, keep up the great posts


----------



## tallbm (Sep 7, 2018)

Nice!

The deer hunting season wont start until October down here in TX.  I did a visual inventory yesterday and I need to eat about 12 pounds of roasts/shanks and I have about 25+ pounds of pure ground venison (no fat).  
All of that needs to go before my big hunting trip this year.  Your rolled idea may now be on the list!

Also on the list is for me to do my marinated Venison Fajita's on the grill.  Oh how good they are!!!!

Good luck on hunting season this year.  I plan to bring back 5-7 animals (deer and pigs) and stock back up for 2019 :)


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Sep 7, 2018)

Well now! That is a cool idea and looks great!

Congrats on the carousel ride!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 7, 2018)

Looks really good from my screen. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Ishi (Sep 7, 2018)

Looks very good!! 
I wish my bow season was opening today:(


----------



## SmokinLogs (Sep 9, 2018)

That looks awesome. Good job.


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 13, 2018)

AR, great idea for some venison, it looks delicious!


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 15, 2018)

That looks awesome! Like! B


----------

